# Why would Canon pick this combo?



## Davebo (Sep 30, 2014)

Am considering Canon’s Canadian preorder offer for the 7D Mark II ( ie. Body @1899.99CAN ($1,696 USD), plus the option to buy the 24-70mm f/4 L for $399 CAN ($356 USD) if ordered together). The 24-70 is currently retailing for $1,100 CAN ($1,000 USD), so the deal looks good. 
I own a 7D + the 17-55mm f 2.8 and feel this is a good, all purpose lens for this camera (except the often discussed build criticism). The 24-70 range seems to be better suited to a full frame, rather than an APS-C…so, why would Canon make this choice to go with the 7D MK II (apart from obvious better build)? 
The DxO Score/Sharpness M-Pix for : 7D +17-55= 15/9
70D +17-55=16/11

7D + 24-70= 13/8
70D + 24-70= 14/10
Since the 7D Mk II’s sensor appears to be a ‘tweaked’ 70D sensor…. maybe the 7D Mk II +24-70 combo might score 15/12 (pure speculation). This doesn’t seem to be significantly different than either the 7D or 70D paired with a 17-55. Am I missing something? Other ‘still’ picture specs seem to be killer….…...so the 7D Mk II looks like a perfect ‘accessory’ for my 400 f5.6 and 500 f4. If I decide to take advantage of this offer, I will likely reserve the 24-70 f/4 for a planned future 6D purchase….or should I pass and hold out for the 24-70 f2.8 II?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe Canon has a surplus of 24-70mm f/4 L lenses, or they suspect that future sales of that lens may go down?

Bottom line is that Canon puts together packages more based on the economics (profit) advantage to the company than any photonic advantage to the customer.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 30, 2014)

Because Canon has a lot of 24-70 f/4 L IS stock hanging around not moving? 
Because for some reason people want to have the "L" designation on lenses used on APS-C camera, instead of buying the lenses best suited for the APS-C format? This pairing was made by marketers, not by photographers.


----------



## Davebo (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for confirming my suspicions….guess the 'If it sounds too good to be true….' applies here. Have read about focus shift issues with the 24-70 f4, so perhaps lagging sales have triggered 'dumping' excess inventory. Foolish of me to think the customer comes first


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

Davebo said:


> Thanks for confirming my suspicions….guess the 'If it sounds too good to be true….' applies here. Have read about focus shift issues with the 24-70 f4, so perhaps lagging sales have triggered 'dumping' excess inventory. Foolish of me to think the customer comes first



None of this makes this a bad deal. If you want this camera, and this lens, this is a pretty good deal. If you don't care for the lens, it ain't. 



> Foolish of me to think the customer comes first



There is only one profession where this is valid. LoL


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2014)

Could be Canon Canada needs/wants to meet a particular sales target. Whatever the reason, it's a good deal (even if you just re-sell the lens).


----------



## Frodo (Sep 30, 2014)

Canon also sold crop sensor cameras as a kit with the 28-135, which is also a full-frame lens. 
At the end of the day, if you don't use the lens, its not cheap.
As a walk around lens on a crop sensor, I'd far rather have the 17-55 f/2.8 than the 24-70 f/4.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm on that Canadian pre-order kit too.
It's a good enough deal that even after the body price drops and, I suspect, the lens price will be reduce significantly too for some yet unknown reason, that you'll still have a better value than buying separate or will allow you to sell without loss.


----------



## Monchoon (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe they think if you purchase a L lens you may be motivated to purchase a FF camera in the future.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 1, 2014)

Monchoon said:


> Maybe they think if you purchase a L lens you may be motivated to purchase a FF camera in the future.


They lost me as a customer some time back with the disappointing performance of the 5d2.
They may snag others coming in to the game tho.


----------



## connellimages (Oct 8, 2014)

Canon definitely makes combos based on profit and inventory speculation. As far as the 24-70 2.8. I use mine all the time. On my 1DX and my 5dm3. I think it is a great walking around lens. The new generation 24-70 has IS, but the build quality didn't feel good to me. I am sure it is great, but I certainly have no proble with the older glass.


----------



## TeT (Oct 8, 2014)

Davebo said:


> ....
> I own a 7D + the 17-55mm f 2.8 and feel this is a good, all purpose lens for this camera (except the often discussed build criticism). The 24-70 range seems to be better suited to a full frame,...



Havent followed the 24 70 IS regarding problems it might have. The one copy I tried out had great on IQ.

I too think that 24 is too narrow on the wide end for an APC walk around zoom and would suggest that you see how the 7DII pairs with the EFS 15 85 on the DXO charts. If future purchase of a 6D might make you hold back, then buy the 15 85 used from a reputable seller who takes returns for any reason.... If you are still hesitant about the 24 70 IS then sell it to cover your 15 85 purchase (with some to spare).


----------



## candc (Oct 8, 2014)

i was on that Canadian preorder deal also. i was going to use the lens on a 6d that i have but i wasn't really excited about it so i switched to a body only preorder. if you are looking for a good normal zoom for aps-c then look at the sigma 18-35 it scores 27/15 on 70d at dxo, its f/1.8 which is nice and it doubles as a ff 35mm as well


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd take that deal in a heartbeat. It's a great lens at a great price and will do well paired with any body. That said I believe the 15-85mm is a better fit for APS-C as an everyday lens. The EF-S 17-55mm and 24-70mm would make up 2/3 of a fine combination of glass.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 8, 2014)

I could see ordering the 7D2 and 24-70 f/4 L IS combo, then transferring the 24-70 to my FF 6D kit and using my old and trusty EF-S 15-85 on the 7D2, on those times when the 400 f/5.6L or 180 f/3.5L macro aren't glued to the 7D2. I am currently without a normal zoom for the 6D, and am using a mix of recent and adapted Nikkor manual aperture/manual focus legacy lenses for the wide to medium telephoto range. If the kit with lens is only $400.00 or $500.00 more than the body-only 7D2, that would be a great deal for an accessible walkabout lens probably equivalent in quality to the really rather decent 15-85, a handy if not absolutely stellar landscape lens. For planned landscape shots, I can still pack the primes and motivate myself to move them up the hill.

P.S. I have been corrupted by shooting with a Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 ZE and an also excellent Sigma Art 35.


----------



## EOS rebel (Oct 9, 2014)

I've ordered that deal. I currently have a 24-105 and plan to sell either that or the new 24-70. I figure that this is an excellent price for the lens and I'll end up making a profit selling afterwards regardless of what lens I decide to keep.


----------



## DRR (Oct 11, 2014)

It's a great deal regardless. You could easily sell the lens at a local cash sale and potentially double the money you pay for it. Or keep it and use it, I used a 24-70 on my 7D for years. It's not a traditional focal length range for crop but that doesn't mean you can't take good pictures with it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2014)

A white box 24-70 f/4 is probably worth $650 - $700 on the used market, so you can flip it and make $150-$200 quick profit. This is a way of discounting a new camera.

Canon does not want to offer a deal with a 17-55 front line lens.


----------

